# English roast?



## twistertail (Jun 28, 2007)

What is an english roast?  Local market has them on sale for $2.28/lb so thought I would get one for the smoker but not sure what cut of meat it is.  I want to do something small before I try doing a whole brisket.  Will any small roast work or are there ones I should stay away from?


----------



## triple b (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi twister,
I had never heard of that before either.But it sounded like a pot roast to me.
So,I did a quick search and I was right.
They say it's a cross rib roast.
Here's a pic and a description for you.




 
*cross rib roast = cross rib pot roast = Boston cut = English cut roast = English roast = thick rib roast = bread and butter cut = beef chuck cross rib pot roast   Notes:  *If boneless, this is sometimes called an *English roll*.  This makes a fine pot roast, but it's too tough to roast with dry heat.  *Substitutes:  *arm roast OR blade pot roast OR 7-bone roast

Hope this helps.


----------



## twistertail (Jun 28, 2007)

OK so may not be good for the smoker.  What is a small cut of meat that would be good?


----------



## triple b (Jun 28, 2007)

It may still work.
Maybe if  you butterfly it so it's not so thick through.
And do it just like you would a brisket.
Worth a try I think.
I did an round roast without butterflying  and it a little to lean but edible.(tasty)


----------



## smokincowboy (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey twister where ya getting them I may have to pick one up for when I get back from vacation


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jun 28, 2007)

I've had success with chuck roasts. I like to foil them at around 150 degrees and take it on up to 200 degrees internal for pulling.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 28, 2007)

i would smoke that thing for about 2 hrs @ 200 then cut it down,add water & slow simmer for about 4-5 hrs. & make carne guisada out of it...mmm mmm good or even steak ranchero.


----------



## navionjim (Jun 28, 2007)

There is no such thing as a piece of meat that's not good for the smoker!


----------



## Dutch (Jul 3, 2007)

Jim, that would be a great slogan to put on a tee shirt or an apron.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 3, 2007)

soooo true. i don't know that cut but i would love to smokea steamship round roast w/ a cranberry/mango chutney glaze.


----------

